# Gurbani Kirtan #22 - Ab Tab Jab Kab Tuhi Tuhi



## kaur-1 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #22 - Ab Tab Jab Kab Tuhi Tuhi*
SGGSJ Ang 969


Raamkalee *Saint Kabir *

  qUM myro myru prbqu suAwmI Et ghI mY qyrI ]
* thoon maero maer parabath suaamee outt gehee mai thaeree ||*
 You are my Sumayr Mountain, O my Lord and Master; I have grasped Your Support.

 nw qum folhu nw hm igrqy riK lInI hir myrI ]1]
* naa thum ddolahu naa ham girathae rakh leenee har maeree ||1||*
 You do not shake, and I do not fall. You have preserved my honor. ||1||

 Ab qb jb kb quhI quhI ]
* ab thab jab kab thuhee thuhee ||*
 Now and then, here and there, You, only You.

 hm quA prswid suKI sd hI ]1] rhwau ]
* ham thua parasaadh sukhee sadh hee ||1|| rehaao ||*
 By Your Grace, I am forever in peace. ||1||Pause||

 qory Brosy mghr bisE myry qn kI qpiq buJweI ]
* thorae bharosae magehar basiou maerae than kee thapath bujhaaee ||*
 Relying upon You, I can live even in the cursed place of Magahar; You have put out the fire of my body.

 pihly drsnu mghr pwieE Puin kwsI bsy AweI ]2]
* pehilae dharasan magehar paaeiou fun kaasee basae aaee ||2||*
 First, I obtained the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan in Magahar; then, I came to dwell at Benares. ||2||

 jYsw mghru qYsI kwsI hm eykY kir jwnI ]
* jaisaa magehar thaisee kaasee ham eaekai kar jaanee ||*
 As is Magahar, so is Benares; I see them as one and the same.

 hm inrDn ijau iehu Dnu pwieAw mrqy PUit gumwnI ]3]
* ham niradhhan jio eihu dhhan paaeiaa marathae foott gumaanee ||3||*
 I am poor, but I have obtained this wealth of the Lord; the proud are bursting with pride, and die. ||3||

 krY gumwnu cuBih iqsu sUlw ko kwFn kau nwhI ]
* karai gumaan chubhehi this soolaa ko kaadtan ko naahee ||*
 One who takes pride in himself is stuck with thorns; no one can pull them out.

 AjY su coB kau ibll iblwqy nrky Gor pcwhI ]4]
* ajai s chobh ko bilal bilaathae narakae ghor pachaahee ||4||*
 Here, he cries bitterly, and hereafter, he burns in the most hideous hell. ||4||

 kvnu nrku ikAw surgu ibcwrw sMqn doaU rwdy ]
* kavan narak kiaa surag bichaaraa santhan dhooo raadhae ||*
 What is hell, and what is heaven? The Saints reject them both.

 hm kwhU kI kwix n kFqy Apny gur prswdy ]5]
* ham kaahoo kee kaan n kadtathae apanae gur parasaadhae ||5||*
 I have no obligation to either of them, by the Grace of my Guru. ||5||

 Ab qau jwie cFy isMGwsin imly hY swirMgpwnI ]
* ab tho jaae chadtae singhaasan milae hai saaringapaanee ||*
 Now, I have mounted to the throne of the Lord; I have met the Lord, the Sustainer of the World.

 rwm kbIrw eyk Bey hY koie n skY pCwnI ]6]3]
* raam kabeeraa eaek bheae hai koe n sakai pashhaanee ||6||3||*
 The Lord and Kabeer have become one. No one can tell them apart. ||6||3||​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

